# White-tailed Deer from 3F2 Tests Positive for CWD 1/6/2014



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Very interesting thanks. We fought this fight in North Dakota, but out lives and health didn't prove as important to the voter as landowner rights. I guess we simply have to wait for things to get worse before people wake up. I hope by then it's not to late.

I would ask other readers to open some of the site information supplied.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Source?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was down in Texas when I posted that, and I thought I posted the site with the information. I had completely forgotten about it until you asked now. I'll try find it. If I can't I'll call the Game and Fish.


----------

